# PCC from UK - Currently in India



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Im expecting an invite on 189 in the next round so just starting to do the prep work and have the following questions, please can someone having gone through the process reply?

1. Other than India PCC, I lived in UK in total for 4 years in the last 10 years but all in bits and pieces. So first question, is it published somewhere on the immi.gov site that it's mandatory to provide a UK PCC (even when not lived for 12 months in continuity) given that now Im in India and will be applying from India. 

2. I lived with my family so assume if the answer to above is yes then it applies to family also to apply for individual PCC

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

If you've lived in total over 12 months even in "bits and pieces", you've to submit PCC. DIAC often wanted PCC even if an applicant lived LESS than 12 months... , and all your legal age ependent who were with you in the UK must also submit PCC. UK PCC is straightforward, application can be made online, shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> If you've lived in total over 12 months even in "bits and pieces", you've to submit PCC. DIAC often wanted PCC even if an applicant lived LESS than 12 months... , and all your legal age ependent who were with you in the UK must also submit PCC. UK PCC is straightforward, application can be made online, shouldn't be too difficult.


Whats the validity of UK PCC?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

All PCC are valid for 12 months from date of issuing regardless of what the issuing country claims. Some middle east countries claim they are valid 6 months only, not true.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

jollyjolly said:


> Whats the validity of UK PCC?


How did you obtain your PCC from UK?? Kindly let me know. I would also need it.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

The offical source http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> How did you obtain your PCC from UK?? Kindly let me know. I would also need it.


In addition to the info on _shel's link, here's a summary of what I did:

1. Download, print, fill forms from _shel's link (I chose 2 copies of certificate + courier delivery)
2. Make a GBP bank draft (unless you can pay any othe way)...most Indian banks will debit your INR account and give you a GBP draft if visit a branch and fill in a request
3. Courier filled and signed forms, adddress proof, passport, photo and original draft (keep a photocopy of everything that you courier) to UK ACPO address
4. Receive email in 4 - 5 days that they got your courier
5. Receive PCC in courier in about 10 working days


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

_shel said:


> The offical source http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


Thanks shel!


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Gurdjieff said:


> In addition to the info on _shel's link, here's a summary of what I did:
> 
> 1. Download, print, fill forms from _shel's link (I chose 2 copies of certificate + courier delivery)
> 2. Make a GBP bank draft (unless you can pay any othe way)...most Indian banks will debit your INR account and give you a GBP draft if visit a branch and fill in a request
> ...


Thanks bro.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

And in addition to the above, you can make online payment from any UK account, I am writing down online payment method below:

'How to arrange Bank Transfer
We will allocate a Bank Transfer reference number so that the transfer can be matched to the correct application on arrival: If you wish to continue with either International or UK Bank Transfer please apply by Email to [email protected] with the following information.
1. Are you intending to transfer the money from a UK Account or International account?
2. Full Name of applicant
3. Date of Birth
4. Subject Access or Police Certificate
5. Amount intending to Transfer in UK Sterling
6. Contact details - Telephone/Mobile no


Hope this helps.

Best,

Girl Aussie


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> In addition to the info on _shel's link, here's a summary of what I did:
> 
> 1. Download, print, fill forms from _shel's link (I chose 2 copies of certificate + courier delivery)
> 2. Make a GBP bank draft (unless you can pay any othe way)...most Indian banks will debit your INR account and give you a GBP draft if visit a branch and fill in a request
> ...


Can you pls confirm that the photo you sent was Indian passport size photo or based on some UK specifications?


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

sssagi said:


> Can you pls confirm that the photo you sent was Indian passport size photo or based on some UK specifications?


you can give a passport size photo with a white background, the UK visa specification.. I did the same and there was no problem


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

what address should I send my courier to? I am sending the courier from india and opting for premium service - there's one address on the form for premium service and one for international couriers wch is a bit confusing. please help:

Address for Premium
Service:
ACRO (P)
PO Box 660
Fareham
Hampshire
PO14 9LN
(UK)

Address for Standard
Service:
ACRO
PO Box 481
Fareham
Hampshire
PO14 9FS
(UK)

Address for Courier
Delivery:
ACRO, c/o CitySprint
Unit 2, Solent Estate
Shamblehurst Lane
Hedge End
Southampton
SO30 2FX




Gurdjieff said:


> In addition to the info on _shel's link, here's a summary of what I did:
> 
> 1. Download, print, fill forms from _shel's link (I chose 2 copies of certificate + courier delivery)
> 2. Make a GBP bank draft (unless you can pay any othe way)...most Indian banks will debit your INR account and give you a GBP draft if visit a branch and fill in a request
> ...


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for this information. Im in India and I intend on doing a wire transfer to ACRO. 

1) However, how can i check if ACRO has received the wired amount? My bank here will only tell me that they have sent it. I know this question may sound a bit silly, but will their customerservice be able to provide this?

2) How will get confirmation that they have received both my documents and my payment? Will they send an email?





girlaussie said:


> And in addition to the above, you can make online payment from any UK account, I am writing down online payment method below:
> 
> 'How to arrange Bank Transfer
> We will allocate a Bank Transfer reference number so that the transfer can be matched to the correct application on arrival: If you wish to continue with either International or UK Bank Transfer please apply by Email to [email protected] with the following information.
> ...


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Once payment has made you can forward receipt to their email account, in 2-3 days ACRO representative will send a confirmation email that they have received your request and it's in process etc. 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



Addy11 said:


> Thanks for this information. Im in India and I intend on doing a wire transfer to ACRO.
> 
> 1) However, how can i check if ACRO has received the wired amount? My bank here will only tell me that they have sent it. I know this question may sound a bit silly, but will their customerservice be able to provide this?
> 
> 2) How will get confirmation that they have received both my documents and my payment? Will they send an email?


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Certainly helpful. Many thanks.

So I have sent my application for the uk pcc, and hope to get it say next week. My state sponsorship is still in process & there might be a chance that it arrives later than the pcc. Will this be a problem? I'm asking cuz I've heard that date of PCC should be as recent as possible after submitting visa application & that it dictates date of first arrival after grant. Is that true? I went ahead with uk pcc since 1) I thought it might have a longer lead time with international courier etc & 2) I returned from the uk back to india for good in 2012 so technically my uk records won't change anyway.
Please advise.




girlaussie said:


> Once payment has made you can forward receipt to their email account, in 2-3 days ACRO representative will send a confirmation email that they have received your request and it's in process etc.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Anybody?



Addy11 said:


> Certainly helpful. Many thanks.
> 
> So I have sent my application for the uk pcc, and hope to get it say next week. My state sponsorship is still in process & there might be a chance that it arrives later than the pcc. Will this be a problem? I'm asking cuz I've heard that date of PCC should be as recent as possible after submitting visa application & that it dictates date of first arrival after grant. Is that true? I went ahead with uk pcc since 1) I thought it might have a longer lead time with international courier etc & 2) I returned from the uk back to india for good in 2012 so technically my uk records won't change anyway.
> Please advise.


----------



## anil.sheoran (Jan 5, 2014)

Does PCC required for dependents as well ?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes, everyone over 18


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All,

what address should I send my courier to? I am sending the courier from india and opting for normal service - there's one address on the form for premium service and one for international couriers wch is a bit confusing. please help:

Address for Premium
Service:
ACRO (P)
PO Box 660
Fareham
Hampshire
PO14 9LN
(UK)

Address for Standard
Service:
ACRO
PO Box 481
Fareham
Hampshire
PO14 9FS
(UK)

Address for Courier
Delivery:
ACRO, c/o CitySprint
Unit 2, Solent Estate
Shamblehurst Lane
Hedge End
Southampton
SO30 2FX


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi All. 
My friend wants to apply for UK PCC through online service which they started it recently. I want to know how to get the signature and stamps done by the incharge for instance Notary and all.

Can anyone help.


----------

